# pulsating lights with gen



## dwinch53 (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought a real nice eu1000i honda gen...when I plug the travel trailer into it everything works...BUT the lights that are 12 volt pulsate...why? my converter is a magnetek 6300A 32 amp...thanx


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, not familiar enough with what a Travel Trailer requires for a generator setup.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

what else is running inside when you have the genny hooked up and the lights surge


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Harmonics, induced between the two units. Basically they are fighting each other.


----------

